# 2009 Synapse Carbon 5, 4, or 3?



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a 2009 Synapse Carbon 5 on order, but it's not due for a month to a month-and-a-half. I'm tempted to change my order and upgrade to the 4 or the 3. The 5 fits my budget the most easily, but the 4 is not far out of range. The 3 stretches it, but I could if I really tried.

I have a few questions that you may be able chime in opinions on that my help my decision. The 5 is spec'ed with 105 drivetrain, tektro brakes, shimano RS-10 wheels, FSA Gossamer BB30 Cranks.

I'm not sure the 4 is a worthy upgrade for the increase in cost. SRAM Rival drivetrain, tektro brakes, Aksium wheels, FSA Gossamer BB30 cranks, also, a full carbon fork, instead of just carbon blades like the 5. Rival, in my mind, seems equal to 105, most seem to think the Shimano wheels are comparable to the entry-level Aksiums, and everything else is basically the same. Drivetrain doesn't even matter to me because I have a drivetrain I'm going to put on the bike; I'll be selling the stock drivetrain new. So it seems the full carbon fork is the only real upgrade, as I don't think I'll be able to sell the Rival stuff off for any more than the 105.

The full carbon fork entices me for the even greater comfort it may provide, but I'm just not sure it will really be all that much. Convince me one way or the other.

Now, the Synapse Carbon 3 seems to have a few more worthy upgrades: the full carbon fork, Ksyrium Equipe wheels, FSA SL-K Light Carbon cranks, Ultegra SL brakes, Ultegra SL shifters and front der and DA rear mech. So I ought to be able to sell the drivetrain for a reasonable price and recoup some of the extra expense. But, even still, there is still going to be a nice price jump to this bike. 

Anyway, tell me what you think.


----------



## Kimboy (Sep 6, 2008)

What size bike are you looking at? I have my '06 6/13 up for sale. 55cm Team 1. I hope it's not a reach but modestly listed for $2350. Only been used on a trainer for less than 200 miles.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Where are you located and what are you willing to spend? I got an absolutely killer deal on my Synapse 3 SL and can point you in the right direction if you give me an idea of what you were thinking of spending etc.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

To be clear, I am not looking for offers from new members to buy their bikes!

I am asking about whether others think I should spend the money on the upgrades or satisfy myself with the 5.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Well - I was not a new member offering to sell you my bike! I was simply trying to find out what you were willing to spend since I thought you might be able to get yourself a deal like I did and probably spend around the same amount that you were thinking of spending on the other bike. Sorry for trying to help though - I will mind my own business.:mad2:


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ShaneW said:


> Well - I was not a new member offering to sell you my bike! I was simply trying to find out what you were willing to spend since I thought you might be able to get yourself a deal like I did and probably spend around the same amount that you were thinking of spending on the other bike. Sorry for trying to help though - I will mind my own business.:mad2:


Sorry, I mistook your post to be the same as the other's. I see now that was not your intent. To be fair, I'm already getting a good deal on the bike, but thank you.

As I see it, my only real upgrade for the 4 is a full carbon fork. I'm not sure I want to spend the extra cash if that is the only upgrade. Unless others feel the wheels are a significant upgrade over the Shimanos on the 5.

The 3, I think, has worthy enough upgrades, I'm just not sure I'm willing to spend that much.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

ok - well I got mine for $1899.99. If that helps or is in your price range let me know. Just trying to help man. I do know that shops wont do mail order though which is why I asked where you were located. 

Its been a long time since I rode competitively and I am just now starting to cycle again. From what I have researched and remember from before - wheels are VERY important. The upgraded wheels are certainly a nice feature and much harder to do down the road. The 105 stuff is decent and on the short test rides I had a hard time telling the difference between them and the Ultegra stuff. The weight is an issue there too but not something I personally am concerned about right now - I need to worry about my weight a lot more than a few grams on the bike. I just got such a great deal it was hard to pass up I thought and the bike itself is amazing. Really nice to ride and after coming from an all Aluminum frame I now understand the meaning of "silky smooth".

-Shane:thumbsup:


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Jwiffle said:


> Rival, in my mind, seems equal to 105.


wtf??


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

teffisk said:


> wtf??


Apparently, I guess, you think it's world's better. Rival is SRAMs third-tier group. 105 is Shimano's third-tier group. Rival is actually cheaper than 105. So, yes, Rival does not seem any "better" than 105, more or less equal.

Unless you would like to respond with some kind of useful comment.


----------



## bonemd7 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Sram Rival*

I have a 2009 Sram Rival group on my 2009 CAD 9 and have a 105 group on my 2008 Six13. Sram Rival is better then 105, by far, I would say it is on par with Ultegra and is Lighter then both 105 and Ultegra.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

The functionality is the exact same as force and getting closer to red. Its lighter than Ultegra, and the cranks are actually really really stiff. And I think sram brakes are some of the best. But overall I think the group performs better than ultegra (sl) let alone 105, or even duraace in my opinion.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

teffisk said:


> The functionality is the exact same as force and getting closer to red. Its lighter than Ultegra, and the cranks are actually really really stiff. And I think sram brakes are some of the best. But overall I think the group performs better than ultegra (sl) let alone 105, or even duraace in my opinion.


Ok. thank you. That is more useful information. I did not know that SRAM's stuff was so highly regarded. I've only tried Rival on short demos, never a long ride. So without extended time on the Rival, I could only go by marketing, and Rival is marketed at the same users as 105 (as it's at the same price point, which is 9 tenths of marketing -- a SRAM guy I once met told me that the only difference between 991, 971, 951 chains was finish, it's marketing to have different price points). But between your response and bonemd7's, I see I should be able to get a fair price for the Rival stuff, as it appears it's in pretty high demand.

I've pretty much decided to upgrade my order to the 4.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

Thats cool, but more on the topic of the original post...

If you want to run you own da group on there thats cool. In that case I would say the 3 maybe a better option because everything else is better spec'd. But if you are also changing everything and you only want the frame and fork mostly, the 4 would probably be a wiser investment because it costs less and you can still get a lot for the rival stuff and components on ebay.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

teffisk said:


> Thats cool, but more on the topic of the original post...
> 
> If you want to run you own da group on there thats cool. In that case I would say the 3 maybe a better option because everything else is better spec'd. But if you are also changing everything and you only want the frame and fork mostly, the 4 would probably be a wiser investment because it costs less and you can still get a lot for the rival stuff and components on ebay.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I'll be swapping on my shifters, derailleurs, and already have a wheelset in mind, and what I can sell the stuff on the 4 will probably make up most of the difference in price between the 5 and the 4. Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I would go with the 3 since you're getting all around better parts. Otherwise, I'd stick with the 5 unless you REALLY like SRAM. The wheel "upgrade" with the 4 really isn't much of an upgrade imho.


----------

